# Connecté mais pas d'accès à Internet



## vittovangind (10 Janvier 2008)

Hello, hello,

Je viens d'emmenager avec des nouveaux collocs à Munich en Allemagne. Premier soir j'arrive et j'essaye de me connecter au wi-fi et paf: un message disant qu'il y a une erreur à joindre le network. Après avoir tenté plusieurs manip de neophyte j'ai été appuyé sur le "reset" du router après avoir lu ce conseil quelques part dans "l'aide". Resultat des courses j'ai fait sauté toute la configuration et les autres n'arrive même plus à se connecter avec leur PC ou leur Mac. Autant vous dire qu'ils étaient contents de me voir arriver mes collocs 

Maintenant mon Mac me dit que je suis connecté au réseau mais je n'arrive toujours pas à accéder internet. Ni les autres. Même situation: connecté mais pas d'accès.

Le seul info de config que j'ai sont: Router IP et un numero d'identification.

La question est donc comment je fait pour réparer ma gourde?

Pr info j'ai un Macbook noir et je pense pas qu'il y ai quoique ce soit de spécial à propos de sa connectivité...

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

si ton modem routeur n'est pas configuré d'usine pour aller se connecter chez le fournisseur (principe d'une box), il faut réactiver le ppoe, c'est à dire entrer dans l'interface les login et mots de passe pour rétablir le service. Cela devrait être assez facile en tapant l'adresse du routeur depuis safari, puisqu'il semble que vous avez une connexion établie avec le routeur.

T'as fait une connerie? Euh... oui, t'as confondu reboot et reset... Un principe simple, c'est de ne pas toucher quand on ne connait pas


----------



## Ax6 (10 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> T'as fait une connerie? Euh... oui, t'as confondu reboot et reset... Un principe simple, c'est de ne pas toucher quand on ne connait pas



C'est le même principe que le bouton de l'ascenceur et le bouton d'alerte au feu...
Un gosse va appuyer 2 fois sur le bouton de l'ascenceur, il vient pas, alors il va appuyer sur le bouton rouge ...

Bref, tu nous diras quand même si ça marche, parce que la plupart du temps, on donne des conseils, mais le gars qui a demandé ne revient jamais :rateau:


----------



## vittovangind (10 Janvier 2008)

Ok ok bon vu que je suis sûrement pire qu'un gosse avec la connectivité des ces machines pourriez vous me donner deux precisions?

Est-ce que l'adresse du routeur ressemble à ceci: IP:192.168.1.1?  Et si oui est-ce que je suis censé pouvoir y accéder depuis n'importe quelle connection internet, par exemple je viens d'essayer depuis une bibliothéque mais aucune page ne s'affiche.

Je me ferai un plaisir de vous dire si ça marche et de vous harceler si ça ne fonctionne pas lol!

All the best


----------



## Ax6 (10 Janvier 2008)

vittovangind a dit:


> Ok ok bon vu que je suis sûrement pire qu'un gosse avec la connectivité des ces machines pourriez vous me donner deux precisions?
> 
> Est-ce que l'adresse du routeur ressemble à ceci: IP:192.168.1.1?  Et si oui est-ce que je suis censé pouvoir y accéder depuis n'importe quelle connection internet, par exemple je viens d'essayer depuis une bibliothéque mais aucune page ne s'affiche.
> 
> ...



En fait l'adresse ip dépends du modem routeur, ensuite il faut être connecté au modem lui même pour pouvoir y accéder, mais si tu vas dans un Cybercafé, tu ne pourras te connecté au modem de chez toi (logique...) 

Bref, pour être sûr, branche toi en Ethernet sur le routeur de chez toi, et essaye 192.168.1.1 (c'est l'ip du routeur dans la plupart des cas) 

Le soucis c'est qu'a munich, tu as un FAI Allemand, donc renseigne toi sur le routeur de ton FAI pour connaitre son ip.

Ensuite quand tu auras tapé l'ip dans safari, ou firefox, il te demandera un mot de passe... ( a toi de demander à tes colloc le mot de passe en question, si il n'a pas été changé c'est  : admin...)


----------



## vleroy (10 Janvier 2008)

si il se loggue et que le routeur a un port wap, l'adresse il la verra forcément dans préf système/ Réseau / ethernet

Toutes les config en ethernet. Le wifi c'est une deuxième étape


----------



## vittovangind (11 Janvier 2008)

Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait quand on a deux filles pour collocs et que la username et password qu'elles vous donne ne fonctionne pas?


----------



## twinworld (11 Janvier 2008)

vittovangind a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait quand on a deux filles pour collocs et que la username et password qu'elles vous donne ne fonctionne pas?


la même chose que quand on a deux garçons : on appele le support du FAI


----------



## Ax6 (11 Janvier 2008)

vittovangind a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait quand on a deux filles pour collocs et que la username et password qu'elles vous donne ne fonctionne pas?



Soutire leurs les informations de force


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2008)

vittovangind a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait quand on a deux filles pour collocs et que la username et password qu'elles vous donne ne fonctionne pas?



tu leur dis que t'es sous le charme et que c'est pour ça... 

_(après c'est toi qui voit)_


----------



## guytantakul (12 Janvier 2008)

vittovangind a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qu'on fait quand on a deux filles pour collocs et que la username et password qu'elles vous donne ne fonctionne pas?



On retourne chez sa mère !


----------



## vittovangind (14 Janvier 2008)

Bon, on a réussi à partiellement régler le problème. J'entend par là que la router a été reconfiguré.

Néanmoins il reste un problème. Ma colloc avec son Vaio se connecte sans problème au WI FI mais moi quand j'essaye avec l'airport Mac il me dit qu'il y a une erreur à joindre le réseau...

Le code ne peut pas être faux car on l'emploi pour le PC. De mon côté j'arrive seulement à me connecter avec le cable ce qui est un peu dommage quand on a un WI FI non?

D'où peut donc bien venir l'erreur de connection avec le réseau?

J'ai demandé à ma mère mais elle ne sait pas


----------



## Ax6 (15 Janvier 2008)

vittovangind a dit:


> Bon, on a réussi à partiellement régler le problème. J'entend par là que la router a été reconfiguré.
> 
> Néanmoins il reste un problème. Ma colloc avec son Vaio se connecte sans problème au WI FI mais moi quand j'essaye avec l'airport Mac il me dit qu'il y a une erreur à joindre le réseau...
> 
> ...



C'est quoi l'intiltulé exact du message d'erreur ?

S'qui est bizarre c'est qu'avant tu y étais connecté, regarde ton ip si elle correspond bien à celui du réseau...

Sinon :
Tu as séléctionné le bon format de clé WEP, WPA ou autre ?
Il est configuré en multiposte, le routeur ?
Il n'y a pas de filtrage MAC ?



guytantakul a dit:


> On retourne chez sa mère !



Ou rechance ta tante  (désolé, dyslexie passagère)


----------



## vittovangind (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut Ax6,

merci pour ta réponse.

L'intitulé exacte du message d'erreur c'est: "There was an error joining the Airport network". Mais de toute manière ça me dit ça aussi si je met un code qui n'a rien à voir avec le vrai. Donc c'est comme si il me disait: "Votre code est erroné". Sauf qu'il me dit ça avec le bon code aussi...

Est-ce que tu pourrais me dire comment on fait pour sélèctionner le bon format de clé WEP, WPA ou autre? Comment on fait pour vérifier si le routeur est configuré en mode multiposte? Et surtout comment on fait pour vérifier si il n'y a pas de filtrage MAC?

Sur mon Mac j'ai installé une machine virtuelle avec Windows XP. Je peux donc facilement comparer les settings mais je n'ai rien trouvé là non plus à propos de clé WEP, WPA ou autre. Ni à propos du routeur. Ni à propos de filtrage MAC.

Dsl pour ces questions qui doivent sûrement être des questions de débutant mais jsuis vraiment pas très doué avec tous ces settings...

Et merci de ton aide précieuse!


----------



## Ax6 (17 Janvier 2008)

vittovangind a dit:


> Salut Ax6,
> 
> merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> L'intitulé exacte du message d'erreur c'est: "There was an error joining the Airport network". Mais de toute manière ça me dit ça aussi si je met un code qui n'a rien à voir avec le vrai. Donc c'est comme si il me disait: "Votre code est erroné". Sauf qu'il me dit ça avec le bon code aussi...



en effet ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir un rapport avec le code :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107938


Dans le message ils parle de mettre à jour l'airport si on est sous OSX 10.3, mais bon vu que tu as un Blackbook, tu as au minimum OSX 10.4 (voire Léopard : 10.5)

Bref, ils disent : 



> If you see the message after updating to AirPort 3.4, try these steps:
> Dismiss the message after it appears.
> Press and hold the Control key.
> While holding it, reselect the network from the AirPort menu.


Je ne suis pas bilingue, mais bon, si tu as ce message alors que ton airport est mis à jour (minimum 3.4) essaye ceci :

1. Ferme le message d'erreur après son apparition
2. Appuis et maintien enfoncé la touche Control
3. Tout en appuyant sur la touche control, selectionne ton réseau dans le menu Airport.

Donc teste cette manip' et dis nous si ça fonctionne 

Par contre pour le type de cryptage, logiquement (là je suis sur PC :rose: et donc pas le menu sous mes yeux), mais lors de la demande de code d'accès au réseau Airport, tu dois avoir un menu déroulant où choisir ton mode de cryptage...

Après pour le filtrage Mac et le multiposte, il faut te connecter en Ethernet sur ton Routeur, puis taper son adresse ip dans firefox (ou safari) je suppose que c'est celui ci : 192.168.1.1 ( à vérifier avec tes colloc)
Ballade toi dans les menus du routeur, tu dois avoir une section mode routeur ou réseau ou je ne sais quoi (en fonction du routeur) et dedans tu as filtrage MAC, et multiposte/monoposte

_ Par contre si il y a déjà plusieurs PC connecté sur le routeur, alors il est en multiposte... et si personne_ _n'est calé en informatique et réseaux chez toi, alors il ne dois pas y avoir de filtrage mac ( à vérifier avec celui qui a configuré le modem routeur)_


----------



## vittovangind (22 Janvier 2008)

Manip tenté mais rien de nouveau.

Routeur en multiposte. Aucune connection avec Macbook mais bien avec la version précédente des mac (j'ai oublié cmt elle s'app).

A mon avis pas de filtrage non plus.

J'abandonne et j'achète un plus long cable?


----------

